# Want to meet/communicate with helpful people in Mainz, Germany.



## Lincod12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

My youngish family and I would love to initially find helpful people to communicate with before making the move to Mainz next year. My husband will be working in the Nestle factory. 
It is myself, my Husband and two son's who are 8yrs and 5yrs. 
If there is anyone out there that I can ask some questions to, I would appreciate it so so so much. (Mainly regarding schooling, banks, and which side of the Rhein to live on)

Thanks in advance and looking forward to talking and one day soon meeting you! 
All the Best


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello,

I will be moving to Mainz, Germany in two months and looking for someone to socialise with.

Are you still in Mainz, how was your experience staying in Mainz.


----------



## Lincod12 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi there....

We did not end up moving to Mainz when we thought we would of.
However we will be there next month for a visit/interview :smiley:. Hopefully if all works out we will be there by August. 

It is an exciting and daunting thing all at once.

Where in Australia do you live??

We are from Qld. 

I hope everything goes smoothly for you!! Let me know how you go....

All the best :+1:


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

I am currently in India.

Do you have a German work permit already. Is German language skill necessary if there is a offer from German employer in hand, I am the only applicant and no other family member.


----------

